# nutrient rich sandy substrate



## nickmcmechan (18 Dec 2008)

I'm looking for a nutrient rich substrate thats light sand in colour and can be used on its own

kind of like eco-complete, except sand in colour

any suggestions?


----------



## Themuleous (18 Dec 2008)

Akadama?  or is that too brown?

Sam


----------



## nickmcmechan (18 Dec 2008)

i think akadama woud do, but i'm not sure which one is the right one for aquaria

i looked up eBay and there was loads!


----------



## JamesC (18 Dec 2008)

The one you want is in this thread - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=741. Akadama is inert by itself but there are ways to add nutrients if you want to.

James


----------



## nickmcmechan (19 Dec 2008)

was on another forum and tom barr recommended ada malaya and africana

not sure of colour

also wondered about use with ada power sand

which goes on bottom and which goes on top?


----------



## Nabhan Khan (20 Dec 2008)

akadama doesnt portray sand very well,
the grains are the same size as ADA substrates, you could have akadama and then cap it with a layer of normal inert sand..

or there is always ada power sand.


----------



## nickmcmechan (20 Dec 2008)

can you use power sand on its own and where can you get some?


----------



## Nabhan Khan (21 Dec 2008)

i think you can use power sand on its own, but ive seen people use it with ada amazonia etc.
this is because power sand is quite expensive. 

you can buy powersand from Aquaessentials and i think The Green Machine.

the cheapest option to go for would be to get some tropica plant substrate and top it with your own chosen sand.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Dec 2008)

Powersand needs to go under another substrate and is designed to supplement the nutrients in Aquasoil.  It isn't a sand BTW!  It is pumice pieces with peat and other things in amongst it.

If you want a feriliser to go under sand I would go for the Tetraplant Complete.  I this is a fine sandy base layer that I found stays under the sand despite replanting plants.  I don't think it's in the same league as Aquasoil for growing plants though.

ADA Malaya is a lighter colour and if you want you can put Powersand underneath it, though a lot of people don't use the powersand too.  If I had the choice I'd use Aquasoil every time.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Dec 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> ADA Malaya is a lighter colour and if you want you can put Powersand underneath it, though a lot of people don't use the powersand too. If I had the choice I'd use Aquasoil every time.
> Powersand needs to go under another substrate and is designed to supplement the nutrients in Aquasoil. It isn't a sand BTW! It is pumice pieces with peat and other things in amongst it.
> 
> If you want a feriliser to go under sand I would go for the Tetraplant Complete. I this is a fine sandy base layer that I found stays under the sand despite replanting plants. I don't think it's in the same league as Aquasoil for growing plants though.
> ...



i'd choose Aquasoil. although ADA say there's a difference between malaya and amazonia, ive used both and there appears to be no difference at all. maybe just the added amonia.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Dec 2008)

Apparently amazonia contains more nutrients than malaya, although i have seen no proof.


----------

